# amplificador en puente



## apjmax (Mar 11, 2007)

hola a todos!!!
les traigo una consulta para los que estan con los amplificador.
yo arme este amp. con dos TDA2003 (en puente) pero a la hora de probarlo paso lo siguiente:
al circuito se le debe dar un ajuste. se pone en corto la entrada y con una resistencia de 10ohms en la salida se regula el preset hasta poner en cero la continua sobre la carga. esto se hizo.
al probar el amp. no da nada de nada. lo probe con ninguna señal de entrada solo le conecte el parlante y se escucha un ruidito muy muy bajo. se oye un pop cuando desconecto la alimentacion.
estara bien esto??
porque toco el pin de entrada y no hace ruido sobre la carga.
en fin que dicen ustedes?


----------



## 12EaN4R0 (Abr 27, 2008)

PROba poniendo la entrada en corto y el multimetro conectado en la salida  regula el preset hasta tener el minimo voltaje  no es 0 es 0,3 mas o menos asi queda calibrado...conecta la alumentacion eliminando el corto en la entrada  y tiene q sentirse un zumbido o ruido en el parlante si no es asi regula a maximo el pote de volumen de la entrada y toca repetida veces la entrada positiva de audio en parlante y tenes q sentir unos chasquidos... si no es asi revisa el pcb algo sta mal..


----------



## dandany (Dic 10, 2008)

Creo que encontre la solucion a tus dramas agarra y hace estos cambios(los del archivo word). 
Si no se te soluciona pone una rcia de 22k en la entrada y si no anda con eso nose ya quew puede ser jajaj yo me quiero armar uno para mi autopara un pequeño subwoofer de 8 pulgadas acordate que los fabricantes mienten un poquillo debe estar tirando 13 o 10watts rsm en 12v y no comiendo mas de 1 amper si te dicen que el filtrado son 1000micros por amper y ahi el capacitor de filtrado es de 1000micros suerte proba sacando el diodo ese da muchisima distorcion igual que los capacitores cambialos por unos de poliester de 100nanos bien grandes para mejores bajos de 24v porlomenos(opinion mia si queres ponele unos de 16 ceramicos.)

La solucion la encontre en un foro de diagramas de amplificadores si no te anda con eso proba con una rcia. de 22 k en la entrada positiva del amplificador

1- Paso saca el diodo 1n4007 (causante de distorcion)
2-Cambia los capaciotres de 220nanos por uno de 100nanos (104)
3- Que hace la pata del pin 1 del tda derecho a 12v! va a masa ponle un capcitor de 2,2micros seguido de una resitencia de 10k(solo por la pata 5 entra voltaje!)
4-Quien armo ese diseño asta yo uqe soy novato me doy cuenta que hay VARIAS cosas mal.


----------



## Javerman (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola en est diagrama no le falta una parte?


----------

